# Slow laptop



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Why does it take at least 2-4 minutes for threads to open for me? I often have trouble with my computer freezing when it is half way opening something? I have been trying to open a private message that I have but it starts then freezes half way. I also have problems when I first turn on my laptop. It used to dial up as soon as I clicked on whatever I wanted to open now I have to wait a couple of minutes. I am on dial-up & I have an accellerator feature that speeds things up quite a bit until lately. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, what version of windows are you running?
Have you ran an antivirus or sntispyware program? Have you installed any new programs recently?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Have you defragged your HD lately? Have you cleaned out your cookies? Have you used a registry cleaner?

RF


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, it would be more helpful if we had the specs of your laptop. This could be a software or a hardware issue. Most generally these 'slow' problems are caused by gobs of junk files or spyware on a system. Get back to us, so we can help you.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jan Sears said:


> Why does it take at least 2-4 minutes for threads to open for me?


I've had quite a few MySQL socket failures today. It could be the operation of the board itself. If nothing but the header is loaded after about a minute, click the refresh button to get a fresh start in a database socket.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Good point - the board has been a bit slow as of late.

14year makes a good point - best thing to do when posting virtually ANYTHING about computers is to give us the specs (CPU speed, amount of RAM, size of hard drive, and operating system, if nothing else).


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks folks for all the help. I have windows xp. I seem to have found out my problem. I had to contact my service providers tech dept. as my computer wouldn't dial up at all. They walked me throught a solution to my problem, it had something to do with my password. Anyway I am just glad that everything is working as it should now. Previous to this happening I had cleaned out my cookies.
Thanks all


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Uhh, how does changing your isp password make your laptop go faster?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Uhh, how does changing your isp password make your laptop go faster?


True. I can see how a password problem could block someone from getting any access at all, but a password problem isn't going to slow you down.


----------

